# Mojave or Western Diamondback Rattlesnake?



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Found this guy on the way to the property last week. Is it a Mojave or Western Diamondback? Reply at the post below or on this thread....

http://www.our180.com/2012/11/24/mojave-or-western-diamondback/


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

Western Diamondback. The Mojave's around here (AZ) are greenish in color and tend to stay at a higher elevation (around 4000 ft). They are also very aggressive. I have personally been chased by a Mojave while on a 4 wheeler.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

+1 on what Jt said, they are a green color and the diamonback will be brown/black and I also have been chased by one up by Camp Verde hunting Antelope.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Looks like a pretty good size? Definitely makes a person want to check out his sitting location a bit better!! HA !!


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

You guys can keep your snakes down there and we will take the bugs and snow snakes here.


----------



## Scotty D. (Feb 23, 2012)

Western DB


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

JTKillough said:


> Western Diamondback. The Mojave's around here (AZ) are greenish in color and tend to stay at a higher elevation (around 4000 ft). They are also very aggressive. I have personally been chased by a Mojave while on a 4 wheeler.


 He was trying to catch up and ask how do you get those teeth so white.....


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

I'd get a faster 4 wheeler..............


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

220swift said:


> I'd get a faster 4 wheeler..............


+1

I have absolutely nothing against snakes. When it comes to poisonous ones I like them without the head attached.


----------



## bucksquatch (Nov 21, 2012)

I went looking for rattlers in the sage brush when I was in SW Wyoming for a couple weeks about 2 years ago, was hoping to get a few and have some cowboy boots made with rattlesnake accents. No luck though


----------

